# My dog has a pimple on her butt.



## heartbunneh

As most of you know, my dog Madeline was having a hard time this weekend. She was sick with a non-descript illness and we wound up taking her to an emergency vet on Saturday night despite the blizzard-like conditions. The vet sent us home with directions to monitor her and come back or contact our personal vet if she was to get worse. Thankfully, Madeline pulled through and she's back to her self. Well, for the most part anyway. Actually, scratch that - she really is back to her old antics - I'm just overly obsessive where she's concerned.

But, last night we noticed that she had a pimple right above her butt. It's not on the hair, but on her butt itself. It seems almost like there may be fluid inside of it, but she doesn't sit still long enough to geta real good look at it. I may have noticed it the day before, but it wasn't very pronounced until last night. Since then it seems like it might have gone down some, but, again, it's hard to tell when she's wiggling so much!

The pimple [or pustule, or whatever] doesn't seem to be hurting her and she doesn't seem bothered at all by the fact that it's there. She goes outside on her own, but I don't think it's hindering her going to the bathroom. It's certainly not getting larger, but I worry that it may be an abscess or something similar. Does anyone else have any suggestions about what it could be or what we could do about it at home?

We will take her to the vet if need be, but my, "mom," doesn't think I need to worry as much as I am. She promises that if she feels it's getting worse or if it's causing Maddie discomfortwe'll immediately call the vet, but that we're not there yet. She insists I'm obsessive - and I'm sure she's right as that's my MO.

I just want my baby to be okay, you know? Her temp is fine and she's eating and drinking as she usually does. I mean, she's been picking out the, "good stuff," from her bowl, but that's not unusual for her. She does eat treats and she has no problem barking and playing in typical Maddie fashion. I'm willing to do whatever necessary to ensure it's nothing serious before taking her to a vet - especially since we just unloaded a ton of money at the emergency vet. But, seriously, we will take her if we need to and if it's hurting her. Argh! I'm so freaking OCD about stuff.

Just, any suggestions would be appreciated. And a prayer or two wouldn't hurt either. I'll leave it at that!

<3 Lexi


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Seriously... my sons pig had the same thing.. literally the same place. I took him to the vet...

It was an ant bite.

With the cold weather, you might have a few crawlies in your casa, and dog butt is tasty!

Zin


----------



## heartbunneh

Dog butt is tasty? Hmm...is that why Maddie and Petey are always licking their butts?!

I haven't even considered it being an insect bite. I figured because of the cold weather that there wouldn't be any insects, but what you said makes complete and total sense. Who knows what's crawling around the house [ew, scary thought].

I think my, "mom," is right in saying that we should wait and see what comes of it. I bought the dogs a new ball today during my Christmas shopping adventures, and Maddie's playing with it right now. Growling, barking, squeaking...well, she was squeaking until five minutes into the new toy she broke the squeaker! So, she's not really suffering from what I can see.

I'll continue to keep an eye on her and her, um, butt. Any other suggestions would be welcome as well and always prayers for me and my baby girl. But I do feel some better knowing that it most likely is absolutely nothing.

<3 Lexi


----------



## Bo B Bunny

How large is this "pimple?"

Nattie had one there and it slowly got larger. It was a fluid filled cyst. She had to have it removed.......


----------



## heartbunneh

I'm just about ready to head to bed, so I apologize if this reply is a tad mucked up.

The pimple is small - I would say no more than a 1/2 inch in diameter. And, keep in mind I tend to round up as I suck at math and anything vaquely geometric. I had a good look at it earlier and it seems like it really is just a pimple. There is a slight head to it and it looks like a white-head if I were to compare it to something. But it hasn't gotten larger and appeared this week out of nowhere. It does not seem to bother her or hinder her activity in any way.

I'm a little less concerned since I got such a clear look at it, but we're still going to keep an eye on her and watch to see if it gets larger or starts to cause her pain or discomfort.

It really doesn't seem like it's a cyst, but we'll know more as time goes on. I'm still worried because that's how I am. Thank goodness I don't have children yet - I'd be a mess and get frequent flyer miles at the hospital emergency room. Either that or they'd lock me up because I was so crazy obsessive!

I'm hoping it gets smaller or disappears altogether in the next day or two. Otherwise it might warrant a call to the vet if nothing else. But in my heart of hearts I really think it's just nothing - and I'm usually right about these kinds of things.

I was thinking that maybe it was a reaction to lubricant or to having her temp taken at the vets and at home?

Either way, I appreciate all the support and help. If nothing else, it definitely helps me get all the craziness out instead of letting it fester in my head.

And now it's time for me to go to bed. Maddie too!

<3 Lexi


----------

